
Show HN: The Cloud Resume Challenge - forrestbrazeal
https://cloudresumechallenge.dev/
======
forrestbrazeal
Hi HN.

I made a dedicated homepage for the Cloud Resume Challenge [0], which has been
making the rounds for the last few weeks.

Basically it's a project anyone can complete to level up their cloud skills -
but I'm specifically looking for people between jobs or new to the industry
whose resumes I can boost to help them get a job in the cloud.

I do believe that if you can, in good faith, complete the Cloud Resume
Challenge, you will already have more useful skills than a lot of people who
graduate from university computer science programs. Specifically: you will
understand something about full-stack software development, version control,
infrastructure as code, automation, continuous integration and delivery, cloud
services and “serverless”, application security, and networking. And you’ll
have learned by doing, because I didn’t give you enough instructions to figure
any of this out without going down some late-night rabbit holes. Most
importantly, you will have demonstrated the number-one skill in a cloud
engineer’s toolbox: the ability to learn fast and google well.

Would love your thoughts!

[0] [https://cloudirregular.substack.com/p/the-cloud-resume-
chall...](https://cloudirregular.substack.com/p/the-cloud-resume-challenge)

